# Making my own Unix based on FreeBSD



## kwa71 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello All,
I was wondering if there was a way that I could download the ports collection to my Ubuntu box and how to go about it. Unfortunately Ubuntu is the only working linux distribution that has secure wifi so I wanted to use a mix of different distros to make my own unix system. My question is starting with FreeBSD. In what way does FreeBSD get its ports and how would I go about installing them If I only downloaded the essential core and binutils? I hope I made my question clear. Thanks --kwa71


----------



## Crivens (Jul 24, 2018)

You can get the ports tree by selecting it in the installer. Otherwise, you are using prebuild packages. Using the ports tree on anything BUT FreeBSD is not a good idea as it contains also patches for the programs to be build which assume, of course, that the build is done on and for FreeBSD.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 24, 2018)

kwa71 said:


> Unfortunately Ubuntu is the only working linux distribution that has secure wifi



What are you talking about? Wi-Fi encryption is standardized.



kwa71 said:


> so I wanted to use a mix of different distros to make my own unix system. My question is starting with FreeBSD.



FreeBSD is not a Linux distro. Source compatibility between Linux and FreeBSD is limited.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2018)

kwa71 said:


> I was wondering if there was a way that I could download the ports collection to my Ubuntu box and how to go about it.


Not supported, so you're basically on your own. 

Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules




kwa71 said:


> My question is starting with FreeBSD. In what way does FreeBSD get its ports and how would I go about installing them


Handbook: Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## kwa71 (May 15, 2019)

Hi SirDice, so does that mean since FreeBSD 12 doesn't have 64-bit linux support, am I able or unable to add to /etc/make.conf ALLOW_SUPPORTED_SYSTEM="YES"? Thanx --kwa71


----------



## tommiie (May 15, 2019)

kwa71 said:


> Unfortunately Ubuntu is the only working linux distribution that has secure wifi.


Please explain this bold statement.



kwa71 said:


> use a mix of different distros to make my own unix system.


Why would you want to mix GNU/Linux distributions with BSD systems?

Please provide some more detail on what you're actually trying to achieve here?


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2019)

kwa71 said:


> so does that mean since FreeBSD 12 doesn't have 64-bit linux support


Whatever gave you that idea? Besides that, FreeBSD's Linux binary compatibility has nothing to do with the ports tree or how things are built from it. 



kwa71 said:


> am I able or unable to add to /etc/make.conf ALLOW_SUPPORTED_SYSTEM="YES"?


You seem to misunderstand what this option does. 


The original question is about taking the FreeBSD ports tree and using it on Ubuntu. Which is not supported or endorsed.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 15, 2019)

kwa71 said:


> a mix of different distros to make my own unix system


Ports would not a Unix system make since ports are not what make a UNIX system. Nor would using any Linux distro which is as far away from UNIX as you can get without being Windows. 

FreeBSD's roots are in ATT UNIX. Your best bet would be to install FreeBSD and you will be as close as you can get to a certified UNIX system as possible right off the bat but, unfortunately, we don't know if it would be 100% compatible until someone pays the $50,000+ to get certification. 

You might search or look at OpenGroup's web site to see if they publish the requirements to be certified as UNIX. Then make that the target for compliance. Then you can call your OS a real UNIX--sort of.


----------

